# Compra de portatil

## skormel

Estoy pensando en cambiar mi portatil y est estoy dudando entre estos modelos de toshiba:

         - Satellite M70-155 http://es.computers.toshiba-europe.com/cgi-bin/ToshibaCSG/selected_product_option.jsp?service=ES&PRODUCT_ID=108860&DISC_MODEL=0

         - Satellite M50-183 http://es.computers.toshiba-europe.com/cgi-bin/ToshibaCSG/selected_product_option.jsp?service=ES&PRODUCT_ID=108433&DISC_MODEL=0

         - Satellite Pro M70 http://es.computers.toshiba-europe.com/cgi-bin/ToshibaCSG/selected_product_option.jsp?service=ES&PRODUCT_ID=109898&DISC_MODEL=0

Por el precio en principio me da = lo que más me interesa es la autonomía y por supuesto que tenga la máxima compatibilidad con gentoo. Tambien tngo una duda, ¿existe buena compatibilidad con la tarjeta gráfica integrada 915 de intel ? ¿podría activar el TV-OUT del portatil con esa tarjeta?

Las características de los portatiles las podeis ver en los enlaces indicados.

----------

## alexlm78

Yo me compraba la tercera, a menos que hubiera una AMD64 mobile que estan de bellas.    :Very Happy: 

Saluditos.

----------

## aj2r

De dónde eres? Hay cerca de donde vives un mediamarkt? Por ese precio puedes encontrar portátiles con mejores prestaciones.

----------

## pacho2

Efectivamente en Media-Mark hay muy buenas ofertas ahora de portátiles.

En cuanto a las tarjetas gráficas en gentoo no sé muy bien cómo va el soporte, pero en mandriva te puedo decir que la garantía es nvidia. Si la arquitectura es de 32 bits (el centrino lo es) quizás podrías hecr funcionar la aceleración en la ati, pero quizás deberías esperar que alguien más confirme eso (yo no he conseguido instalar el driver para una ATI 9200, si bien es cierto que el sistema ya está algo anticuado (XFree 4.3)). El soporte de Intel   :Confused:  , se dice que con Xorg 7.0 será mejor... pero no te puedo asegurar nada.

Saludos

PD: Ya he visto funcionando algunos Centrino y van bastante bien, pero estoy esperando ver algún Turion64  :Wink: 

----------

## darkelphos

hola, yo ahora mismo estoy trabajando con un portatil con la tarjeta que mencionas intel 915. Tiene sus problemas, busca en este mismo foro  :Wink: . Ahora como no necesito aceleracion 3d pues yo trabajo bien....pero esta la conciencia diciendo, solo te va a la mitad.....pero cuando tenga tiempo lo arreglaré porque hay manuales por ahí para parchear y se sacan el doble de frames que a mí.

Un saludooo  :Wink: 

P.D. Tengo un portatil Samsung x20 y es lo mejor que he podido adquirir. Me costó 965 pesa 2.3kg es finisimo y precioso. En cuanto caracteristicas Centrino 1.6 Mhz, 512 MB ram, 40gb disco duro 5400rpm.. Intel 915, (no esta mal del todo) y wifi con la ipw2200 que va muy bien en linux, ahora mismo la estoy usando. Estoy muy contento con este portatil.

Puedes mirar http://www.linux-laptop.net/

Ahi puedes mirar como anda el soporte para tu portatil.

Suerte con la compra  :Wink: 

----------

## pacho2

Muy barato, miré hace tiempo los portátiles samsung y eran bastante más caros...

Saludos

----------

## alexlm78

Acer esta sacando una monadas con procesadores AMD muy economicas e incluso vi una con procesador AMD64, justo para mi, en fin me pongo en campaña para juntas plata para la mia.

Busco el link y se los pongo

Saluditos.

----------

## DiKoN_

De Acer tener cuidado con los Amd64.... si no son turion mejor dejarlo porq el normal se calienta tanto que llega a estropear la estructura de "papel de fumar" que tiene. Toshiba son portatiles muy buenos. Plasticos buenos y estructura muy solida. Funcionan fenomenal... kizas algo elevados de peso.. tb depende del modelo no... eso es como todo. Samsung son geniales, y si lo puedes conseguir por el mismo precio que nuestro compañero yo no me lo pensaba. Todo esto te lo digo bajo la voz de la experiencia, ya que llevo dos años con una empresa de informatica y algo he tratado con portatiles. Ahora bien, tampoco desprecies los Lenovo, antiguos IBM, yo tenia un IBM y era lo mas duro que ha pasado por mis manos. Era un PII 400 con 192Mb y WinXP... asi que imaginate si iba bien el cabron.   :Razz:  .... Bueno gente, un saludo a todos!

----------

## noalavida

Yo me compre en Septiembre un Samsung X06 y estoy muy contento. Pesa sólo 2 Kg y no está mal de características:

Pentium M 1,73Ghz

TFT 14"

1 GB RAM

60GB de HD

Wifi ipw2200

Lector de SD y Memory Stick

Video i915

Yo he conseguido hacer funcionar todo menos el lector de tarjetas, que por lo visto no tiene driver para Linux.

Es un portatil ideal si lo qeu buscas es movilidad porque pesa poco y es "pequeño".

Un saludo.

----------

## kcobain

Si, los toshiba estan muy bien... pero yo me compraria un sony vaio solamente por la pantalla x-black que tienen... arf arf arf... serán mas caros, pero valen la pena.

Un Saludo.

----------

## darkelphos

yo es que los vaio ni los miré, porque si no me hubiera tenido que empeñar aun más  :Wink: 

Que bonicos que son los vaio  :Wink: 

Un saludooo

P.D: El lector de tarjetas a mi tampoco me va. Ni a nadie  :Wink: 

----------

## alexlm78

 *alexlm78 wrote:*   

> Busco el link y se los pongo

 

Lo prometido es deuda, aqui esta, a que esta de linda la condenada. ( solo winsucks la c"#$!#$)

http://www.softworld.es/portatil_acer_aspire_1522_wlmi_amd64/

Saluditos.

----------

## pacho2

Suele ser recomendable acercarse a alguna tienda donde tengan portátiles expuestos y "tocarlos" para ver si estan muy calientes o no, ya que suelen llevar encendidos todo el día y yo creo que puede servir para hacernos una idea de lo bien o mal refrigerados que están  :Smile: 

Saludos

PD: Los ordenadores Compaq también están bastante bien hechos  :Wink:  aunque yo no tengo nada en contra de Toshiba (ví uno que se calentaba bastante, pero es que tenía un PIV no para portátiles).

----------

## Gentoosiastix

y que tal un HP (turio o centrino) el mio me ha dado muy buen resultado, y el servicio es de los mejores

----------

## artic

Hola yo tengo toshiba satellite,y con linux no es una maravilla ,ademas de que toshiba no le da la gana de decir como funciona la unidad de tarjetas.Probaria con IBM aunque desconozco los equipos ,ya que parece ser que son mas amigables.

Ademas toshiba a empezado a bajar la calidad desde que produce mas en china,ya sea materiales,acabados,etc....

Un saludo

----------

## esteban_conde

No se si es que no he sabido buscar via inet pero obsevo que los precios que se ofertan son sensiblemente mas caros que los de las tiendas tipo carrefour, mediamark e incluso las tiendas pequeñas de mi barrio, basta con echar una ojeada a los anuncios del pais o de los catalogos del buzon  para darse cuenta de este detalle.

Si no estoy equivocado y efectivamente esto es así me gustaria saber la causa pues creo que esto deberia ser al reves, es decir que las ofertas deberian ser mas baratas en internet que en las tiendas.

¿Que os parece? ¿estoy equivocado? ????.

----------

## Overpeer

Puff... yo tengo un Toshiba M30 con Gentoo y la maquina es una mierda, tal cual. No vuelvo a comprar nada Toshiba en lo que me reste de vida.

Si el precio te da igual... los Apple MacBook Pro con los nuevos Intel Core Duo estan a la venta ya ^^

Un saludo.

----------

## Overpeer

 *alexlm78 wrote:*   

>  *alexlm78 wrote:*   Busco el link y se los pongo 
> 
> Lo prometido es deuda, aqui esta, a que esta de linda la condenada. ( solo winsucks la c"#$!#$)
> 
> http://www.softworld.es/portatil_acer_aspire_1522_wlmi_amd64/
> ...

 

[img:5c9c6a3db6]http://www.softworld.es/portatil_acer_aspire_1522_wlmi_amd64/acer_aspire_1522_jpg.jpg[/img:5c9c6a3db6]

Menudo ladrillo tio no me jodas xDD

El remolque para llevartelo de un sitio a otro viene con el portatil o se compra aparte?? jaajajaja, 3'6 kilos y ""dos horas"" (que seran 1'5) de bateria, menudo """portatil""".

En fin, por lo menos con ese procesador (un procesador no-mobile) seguro que haces buenos asados los fines de semana o cuando compiles algo, aunque no te lo lleves muy lejos de uan toma de corriente si te gustan las chuletas a fuego lento xD

No es por quitarte la ilusion... bueno si, si es por quitartela neng no te compres eso pol dioh! Busca algo tipo centrino o AMD mobile , que pese por lo menos un kilo menos y que le dure la bateria una hora mas. Eso es un ordenador de sobremesa con pantalla integrada, de portatil tiene poco comparado con lo que existe actualmente  :Very Happy: 

Un saludo.

----------

## alexlm78

 *Overpeer wrote:*   

>  *alexlm78 wrote:*    *alexlm78 wrote:*   Busco el link y se los pongo 
> 
> Lo prometido es deuda, aqui esta, a que esta de linda la condenada. ( solo winsucks la c"#$!#$)
> 
> http://www.softworld.es/portatil_acer_aspire_1522_wlmi_amd64/
> ...

 

Dije que era poderosa, no liviana.    :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: , pero gracias por los datos....  hay unas mas livianas pero no recuerdo el modelo.

EDIT

Mira esto, que opinas

http://www.softworld.es/acer_ferrari_3000/

----------

## pacho2

¿qué problemas has tenido con el toshiba?

YO he visto los Mac y, al menos corriendo MacOSX, se ven muy, muy, muy lentos... no creo que merezca la pena pagar tanto por ellos   :Confused: 

----------

## Sertinell

para mi gusto tiene poca ram y no monta un micro de portatil, a partir de ahi, con eso qe vale, me parece una burrada

----------

## dissaor

buenas,

yo lo que si te aconsejaria es que te comprases un centrino y a ser posible un sonoma. Esto te lo digo porque los sonoma ya son compatibles con las DDR2. Lo de tener la tarjeta gráfica compartida es cuestión de gustos, ya que si tienes 1Gb de ram , 128 megas arriba o abajo no creo que los notes demasiado. 

En mi caso tengo un ACER TM 4152LMi con 60 Gb de HD, 1Gb DDR2 a 533MHz, el micro es un centrino sonoma (M740) a 1.73, la gráfica la tengo compartida y es de 128 megas, bueno y después todas las polladitas que traen los portatiles. A mi este me va de escandalo la verdad. Mira la pagina oficial de Acer y mira el pdf con los portatiles que tiene ya que en las tiendas suelen tener los que a ellos le interesan, de echo el mio lo tuve que pedir porque me recorri todas las tiendas y en ninguna me enseñaron.

Este es el mio:

http://www.centrovirtual.com/arrobahardware/prod_view.php?product=1185

Y este es el enlace de los portatiles de Acer:

http://acer.es/acereuro/wr-resource/4198663138/upload/E0Entity0/1/Lista%20precios%20NOTEBOOKS_Enero_WEB.pdf

Desde mi punto de vista los Acer en calidad/precio son de los mejores, pero claro si nos ponemos a hablar de los vaio el precio se dispara. Esto es igual que todo depende de lo que te quieras gastar....

Un saludo y espero que te haya servido para algo :S

----------

## pacho2

Pero creo recordar que la memoria RAM es más lenta que la memoria de video, aunque quizás esté equivocado...

Saludos

----------

## Sertinell

El tema no es qe sea mas lenta, el problema esta en qe no es lo mismo qe la tarjeta tenga el bus de la memoria para ellas sola, a qe lo tenga qe compartir con la CPU, y todo el sistema, no se como ira el tema exactamente, pero tengo compañeros con tarjetas compartidas de 128, y otros con tarjetas de 64Mb con memoria independiente, y las de memoria independiente van muchiiiisimo mejor.

----------

## dissaor

 *Sertinell wrote:*   

> El tema no es qe sea mas lenta, el problema esta en qe no es lo mismo qe la tarjeta tenga el bus de la memoria para ellas sola, a qe lo tenga qe compartir con la CPU, y todo el sistema, no se como ira el tema exactamente, pero tengo compañeros con tarjetas compartidas de 128, y otros con tarjetas de 64Mb con memoria independiente, y las de memoria independiente van muchiiiisimo mejor.

 

Si no estoy mal informado esto sucede porque cuando tienes una gráfica de memoria compartida, si le exiges un rendimiento alto la gráfica también tira del micro, por lo que se traduce en un menos rendimiento.

Un saludo

----------

## skormel

Ufffff, cuantas respuestas, siento no he podido contestar con antelación pero llevo varios días sin usar el PC. Muchas gracias a todos por la información. Como deciis algunos un apple sería la pera limonera xo, no podría correr en el autocad, k es el único programa k necesito del ventanucos, por lo tanto casi seguro me compraré un portatil con arquitectura x86 ya k el k8 que tngo en casi hay cosillas k aun no tienen buen soporte para ~amd64.

Bueno un saludo para todos ya os contaré cuando me compré otro portatil como me va.

----------

## Cyberstudio

Bueno, yo tengo una Thinkpad T40 con estos specs:

Pentium-m 1.6

512 Ram

80 GB disco duro

Resolucion de 1400x1050 (Pantalla sin reflejos, gracias a dios!)

Bluetooth

Wireless (Atheros con drivers Madwifi)

Bateria de 12 celdas y 6 horas de duracion

4 libras de peso

Luz en el teclado

Quemador de cds

Soporta conexiones en caliente. puedes sacar el cdrom y poner un disco duro o una bateria sin tener que apagar el sistema.

Tiene una construccion digna de ver, parece hecha en una fabrica de tanques. las bisagras de la pantalla son de acero apolladas en una base de hierro adentro. es muy delgada, tal como se ve en la foto: 

http://blog.wozi.com/archives/T40.jpg

Es muy amigable con gentoo, mas de lo que pense. tengo el kernel nitro-sources 2.6.14-r2 y todos los dispositivos que me interesan corren bien: Modem, wireless, bluetooth teclas especiales, el ultranav, tarjeta de red, aceleracion 3d, todo funciona, no me quejo.

El unico problema es que te hace dependiente de la maquina. yo por ejemplo si tengo que comprar otra laptop que no sea una T40, solo compraria una T41, T42 o T43. Aunque en general, yo no esperaba menos de ibm. Otro detalle es que no se calienta nada. me pase mucho tiempo compilando el openoffice 2 y no se calento fuera de lo normal, en fin, si lo que quieres es una laptop para linux no lo pienses. si el dinero te lo permite tirate por la serie T de IBM, son algo asi como la serie elite.

Otro detalle que me gusta, es que la pantalla no tiene reflejos. hay equipos (Como las acer y algunas toshibas) que las pantallas parecen espejos, puedes ver todo lo que esta detras de ti   :Shocked:  cosa que me da un dolor de cabeza tremendo, aparte de que me marea un poco. con la thinkpad puedes ponerme una pistola serca de la cabeza y si no volteo no me doy cuenta.

Si aun te parece poco, hay una comunidad linux especializada en Thinkpads, llena de howto's, tips, etc. para los que tengan thinkpads es un recurso obligatorio!   :Razz: 

http://www.thinkwiki.org

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Cyberstudio dijo: *Quote:*   

> Bueno, yo tengo una Thinkpad T40 con estos specs:
> 
> Pentium-m 1.6
> 
> 512 Ram
> ...

 

ese tiempo te refieres a STAND BY  porque si es a plena carga.... tendrias la bomba que estan persiguiendo todos los fabricantes.

Por cierto, menudo OFFtopic que nos hemos montado.

 :Wink: 

yo tengo un HP- nx5000 1.5 centrino y a pleno rendimiento me saca 90/120 minutos en el mejor de los casos.

----------

## Cyberstudio

No, me refiero en pleno uso (Recuerda que es de 12 celdas y no de 8 o de 6 como la mayoria). eso si, sin estar jodiendo con cds o dvd's. Eso no es nada. ibm tiene una modalidad llamada All-day computing, que consiste en tener la bateria de serie y comprar la otra bateria de ultrabay slim. mira lo que dice ibm sobre eso:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Select ThinkPad T and R Series models can provide up to 9 hours of battery life. Its like a single tank of gas for the entire days journey!
> 
>     * ThinkPad T40/R50 Series High Capacity Li-Ion Battery + ThinkPad UltraBay Slim Li-Polymer Battery = up to 9 hours
> ...

 

----------

## Gentoosiastix

no me refiero al uso de CDs o DVDs, simplemente compilando algun programa y "moviendo" el HD pero manteniendo el Portatil en "uso" perdona que lo dude, pero mi experiencia (tengo 3 portatiles) me dice que de lo que te pone el fabricante a la realidad existe una GRAN diferencia.... tus 6 horas se podrian quedar en el mejor de los casos en 4 (yo con esto fimaba).

pero, si tu lo has comprobado y te dura ese tiempo "chapeau"   :Surprised: 

----------

## Cyberstudio

En el widows que tenia de serie duraba 5:30 y 5:45. tenia un programa oficial de ibm llamado battery maximizer que supongo que ayudaba en eso. en gentoo (solo escuchando musica, navegando y chateando) solo dura 5. pero estoy trabajando ahora para mejorar la administracion de energia

----------

